# The New All-Inclusive Gender Poll



## oath2order (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm hoping this can be stickied so we can have an all-inclusive gender poll.

I've used the following sources for this poll to gather the list of as many identities as possible.

Genderqueeries' post
Ask a Non-Bonary's post
Safe Space Network's post


*Mod Edit:
Users posting spam in this thread or deliberately trying to bait users will be warned, infracted, or suspended as appropriate. *


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 10, 2015)

Did people here actually get upset over a poll that was pretty clearly talking about birth gender and not gender identity?

I mean having something like this is fine too, but geez.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 10, 2015)

WORK IN PROGRESS


----------



## Nay (Apr 10, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> Did people here actually get upset over a poll that was pretty clearly talking about birth gender and not gender identity?
> 
> I mean having something like this is fine too, but geez.



Ahh, there is a pretty big difference between birth gender and gender identity.

Thanks for the poll!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 10, 2015)

audino said:


> Ahh, there is a pretty big difference between birth gender and gender identity.
> 
> Thanks for the poll!



Yeah, that's why I'm not really worked up by this.

But just it existing screams people getting upset over silly things to me somehow. Maybe because I did see the complaints/argument/whatever in the main gender thread a while back that Kaiaa had to step in and put a stop to.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 10, 2015)

Okay I hope that's as inclusive as possible

Please sticky mods


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 10, 2015)

I don't even know what almost any of these are.

And I'm very tempted to just vote every one for lulz.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 10, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> I don't even know what almost any of these are.
> 
> and I'm very tempted to just vote every one for lulz



Read the sources!

Which ones are you curious about?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 10, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Read the sources!
> 
> Which ones are you curious about?



will do!.... once I'm not busy with homework

maybe in a few hours


also, I'd say practically all. but I think it'd be better if I just read sources and then asked specific questions if needed


----------



## Horus (Apr 10, 2015)

smh, you forgot brony


----------



## *Facade* (Apr 10, 2015)

Personally, I find this very nice for people who are born with/or just have different variations of gender/identity  I know an intersex person and I love him to death. I find it very interesting and I love learning about all aspects of life. I am just saddened that the world is just so black and white and cannot accept anyone for who they are and I just wish that they would. But alas, the world we live in doesn't accept that and those who deem "different" must suffer. I think it's awesome that Germany is finally putting "intersex" on birth certificates now to make intersex more aware. I just hope that everybody one day will be able to assign the gender they want to be personally despite what social norms say.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Apr 10, 2015)

I think you did a great job with this. Voted


----------



## Tao (Apr 10, 2015)

You forgot Saiest****.


----------



## Moddie (Apr 11, 2015)

[Post Removed. Sorry.]


----------



## Brackets (Apr 11, 2015)

omg how are there so many
imagine if every form you had to fill out had all these options


----------



## Aestivate (Apr 11, 2015)

Ehm.. I'm seriously doubting my gender now.


----------



## Zedark (Apr 11, 2015)

Voted
This has intrigued me, I need to do some research since I don't know what half of these are


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 11, 2015)

I am mostly CIS Female, but in my past I have been situationally genderfluid, so I marked both. =]


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2015)

female/cis i guess. 

which people think it's interesting because i'm pretty tomboy-ish and i dont shave "as you should" but i never felt i was a male/trans because of it. I just like the spots with hair, that's it :L


----------



## Brackets (Apr 11, 2015)

Noiru said:


> female/cis i guess.
> 
> which people think it's interesting because i'm pretty tomboy-ish and i dont shave "as you should" but i never felt i was a male/trans because of it. I just like the spots with hair, that's it :L



and that's fine! i've never shaved 'as i should' down there because i'm uncomfortable with the fact society wants me to look like i'm pre-pubescent


----------



## Tao (Apr 11, 2015)

Brackets said:


> and that's fine! i've never shaved 'as i should' down there because i'm uncomfortable with the fact society wants me to look like i'm pre-pubescent




...So...Pubic hair is a discussion now I guess.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2015)

^this, and the smooth feeling of shaved things gets me uncomfy because in most cases they do it because society tells them to do it rather than for their own sake sadly.

yeah i do remove some hair on my legs/armpits if it gets too long, that's another thing but i'd never shave my ***** 'just cause'.


----------



## Cam1 (Apr 11, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> Did people here actually get upset over a poll that was pretty clearly talking about birth gender and not gender identity?
> 
> I mean having something like this is fine too, but geez.


I agree. The way I have always thought about it is you have a sex and a gender. Your sex is strictly male or female, as those are the only two you are birthed with. Gender, however, has all of these options. I viewed the other thread as more of a what sex are you than gender.

- - - Post Merge - - -

To make this relevant, I am a cis Male


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2015)

No I won't have a debate about body hair here, it was just a comment I made regarding my own situation.

But yeah, my gender is pretty much female/cis regardless. I have fully understanding for people are aren't strictly one way or the other and it's interesting.


----------



## Moddie (Apr 11, 2015)

Cam said:


> I agree. The way I have always thought about it is you have a sex and a gender. Your sex is strictly male or female, as those are the only two you are birthed with. Gender, however, has all of these options. I viewed the other thread as more of a what sex are you than gender.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> To make this relevant, I am a cis Male



Sex isn't just male or female though. It's a spectrum and people fall in between those two categories. What about intersex people?


----------



## Jarrad (Apr 11, 2015)

why is your gender even applicable to people using an animal crossing forum

- - - Post Merge - - -

*a whopping 31 genders..

hmm... so many to choose from*

what happened to the traditional male & female? Is that too mainstream?


----------



## Brackets (Apr 11, 2015)

Moddie said:


> Sex isn't just male or female though. It's a spectrum and people fall in between those two categories. What about intersex people?



Yes there are intersex people, but they are an exception. I wouldn't call biological sex a spectrum.


----------



## Zedark (Apr 11, 2015)

Tbh I'm gonna stick to cis male since all this gender identity stuff is too complex for me


----------



## kayleee (Apr 11, 2015)

Just identify as the gender you identify as and go on with your life who cares tbh I don't get why people make such a big deal out if it


----------



## Finnian (Apr 11, 2015)

Cam said:


> I agree. The way I have always thought about it is you have a sex and a gender. Your sex is strictly male or female, as those are the only two you are birthed with. Gender, however, has all of these options. I viewed the other thread as more of a what sex are you than gender.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> To make this relevant, I am a cis Male



ehhhhhhhhhhhhh ehhhhhh
nooooooooooo
on a not very talked about level, there are more than two sexes.
i cant find any sources rn, but i saw a documentary about it school.
there's this one kids who was born "male", but had two x chromosomes.
xxy, xxx
and some people are both with both.

i guess people are like toads from mario??

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh yeah and i guess im liek 90% cis female lol
i also misspell "like" 9/10 times

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jarrad said:


> why is your gender even applicable to people using an animal crossing forum


lol yr right. people on animal crossing forums are genderless.
we just kinda float by.
actually, we are all ghosts.
genderless ghosts

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> No I won't have a debate about body hair here, it was just a comment I made regarding my own situation.
> 
> But yeah, my gender is pretty much female/cis regardless. I have fully understanding for people are aren't strictly one way or the other and it's interesting.



9/10 thought you were a cis dude. im so sorry, dear.


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 11, 2015)

amazing poll! i'm a cis female


----------



## Android (Apr 11, 2015)

I'm cis male I guess.

Love the inclusiveness, but don't see the problem of simply having male / female / other.


----------



## CR33P (Apr 11, 2015)

whatever happened to just male and female
smh


----------



## Karminny (Apr 11, 2015)

I like how extensive the list is


----------



## Zedark (Apr 11, 2015)

I just let people get on with it.  It's too tiring keeping up with 31 different genders


----------



## Chris (Apr 11, 2015)

I shouldn't have to come into a thread and delete 75% of it's content. 

If you disagree with the poll then don't vote or post. There's nothing wrong with asking questions if you don't understand something but when it descends into insults, sarcasm, and people who are completely uninvolved with the discussion just posting random reaction images (spamming) then that is just childish. 

I'm going to give you guys another chance to discuss this and re-open the thread. If it derails again I will be handing out infractions and/or bans - especially if it includes the same people again. If I feel like I have to gut the thread to such an extent again then it will be gone (and if I think anyone is out to deliberately try and get it locked I will take action). I don't want to have to put a stop on people from simply discussing what gender they are. 


Also, I deliberately chose not to post in this thread. But while I'm already here, in response to the poll -

I'm female. I haven't always identified as female, despite being biologically female. An epiphany three months before my seventeenth birthday made me look at the situation (as well as every other aspect of my life) differently, but I won't get into that.


----------



## kassie (Apr 11, 2015)

I'm female (cis).


----------



## f11 (Apr 11, 2015)

Android said:


> I'm cis male I guess.
> 
> Love the inclusiveness, but don't see the problem of simply having male / female / other.


No. People need representation not just 'other'


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 11, 2015)

I'm a cisgender female.


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Apr 11, 2015)

Crys said:


> No. People need representation not just 'other'



true !!

im genderfluid or bigender!! (i voted on genderfluid tho) )


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Apr 12, 2015)

Moddie said:


> I'm genderqueer.
> This is great and it's nice of you to be so inclusive. However, I'd argue that there are too many options as a few overlap. I'm not moaning, I just wanted to point the following out. Again, I'm just glad you're trying to be inclusive. It's nice you don't want to leave anyone out.
> 
> Non-binary, and genderqueer are the same.
> ...



surely you must know that oath is really just doing this to troll right?


----------



## oath2order (Apr 12, 2015)

Nuclear Bingo said:


> surely you must know that oath is really just doing this to troll right?



Um, I'm not trolling though.


----------



## Finnian (Apr 12, 2015)

Nuclear Bingo said:


> surely you must know that oath is really just doing this to troll right?



Gender isn't a joke. ;v;
Not everyone feels comfortable with male and female.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Apr 12, 2015)

who said gender was a joke? Cause I never even hinted at that


----------



## Finnian (Apr 12, 2015)

Nuclear Bingo said:


> who said gender was a joke? Cause I never even hinted at that



lol sorry trolling = joke in my mind.
I just misread your intentions or whatever! (lol sorry im really tired and can't proper english tonight)
sorry! ;v;


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Apr 12, 2015)

Wait this kinda confused me? What if we are female and straight (if that has to do with anything cuz honestly idk)


----------



## Finnian (Apr 12, 2015)

*Evee said:


> Wait this kinda confused me? What if we are female and straight (if that has to do with anything cuz honestly idk)



assuming you were born female, you're cis-female and straight and that is a-okay!


----------



## oath2order (Apr 12, 2015)

*Evee said:


> Wait this kinda confused me? What if we are female and straight (if that has to do with anything cuz honestly idk)



Straight is sexuality, and that's different than gender


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Apr 12, 2015)

Sorry lol I was so confused, thx for the help


----------



## Lualdara (Apr 12, 2015)

all the jokes on this thread surely make me feel welcome to this community as a trans person lmao. nice to know i wont be spending time in the boards other than wifi trades and such. /sarcasm

anyway, I'm seconding what moddie said. some of the options aren't even genders and some are downright bad terms to use. in addition, pangender is a racist term - it essentially means one is "every gender", which includes genders exclusive to cultures they dont belong to. polygender is the best alternative.

as for myself, i am nonbinary and of a non-specific gender.


----------



## P.K. (Apr 12, 2015)

Seriously side-eyeing some of the posts in this thread smh

Anyways I'm genderfluid.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 12, 2015)

Envyena said:


> all the jokes on this thread surely make me feel welcome to this community as a trans person lmao. nice to know i wont be spending time in the boards other than wifi trades and such. /sarcasm
> 
> anyway, I'm seconding what moddie said. some of the options aren't even genders and some are downright bad terms to use. in addition, pangender is a racist term - it essentially means one is "every gender", which includes genders exclusive to cultures they dont belong to. polygender is the best alternative.
> 
> as for myself, i am nonbinary and of a non-specific gender.



I wasn't aware pangender was "racist". Nowhere I read mentioned that.


----------



## Finnian (Apr 12, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I wasn't aware pangender was "racist". Nowhere I read mentioned that.



I didn't know that either! The more you know, I guess!


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 12, 2015)

This thread needs a sticky.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 12, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> This thread needs a sticky.



report the OP and that's how you let the mods know that's what you think


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 12, 2015)

this thread offends me for not being sticked

reported


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 12, 2015)

Agender, that is all


----------



## MrPicklez (Apr 12, 2015)

Male (cis) makes me sound like a member of ISIS. I don't like it.


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 4, 2015)

im an alpha male and i dont see the option this is discrimination


----------



## crystalchild (Nov 4, 2015)

some of these options mean literally the exact same thing, what? 

anyway, i am afab and honestly don't get the concept of gender. i lean towards the stereotypical feminine in terms of taste and whatnot but i don't really like to give myself a label.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 4, 2015)

Who the **** bumped this and why


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Dec 30, 2016)

I identify as a male but feel very triggered that it is the first poll option. In my opinion, every gender should be number one. It would make Robbie Rotten proud.

Oh, and seeing as I'm bumping an old thread (please don't hurt me), what gender do you wish to identify as in 2017? I'll be sticking with my current one.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 30, 2016)

oh lol i just spent like 15 mins reading this only to realize it was made in 2015.. 
w/e it's still relevant - i'm a cis female.


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 30, 2016)

Umm I only know what like 2 of these mean lmao...I think I'm a cis female idk rip


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 30, 2016)

what is this


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 30, 2016)

Im a demigirl xoxo


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 30, 2016)

Just thinking, could you add definitions to the OP? I can't be the only one who doesn't understand the poll haha


----------



## Cory (Dec 30, 2016)

there are only 2 genders


----------



## Fleshy (Dec 30, 2016)

Wouldn't Male, Female (& Other) pretty much suffice? I mean, so many on the list are literally repeats of the same thing, but I guess it's good to be inclusive or whatever.


----------



## Cory (Dec 30, 2016)

and why would you make the results public


----------



## Haskell (Dec 30, 2016)

Um. You're a girl or a boy. Female or a male. I don't care who you identify with but pick one. lol Be a transgender, I'll support you but all this terminology is unnecessary. 

When you also have to put "Sorry for not including!". Like tf? Come on... lol. People need to stop getting offended. :3


----------



## Bowie (Dec 30, 2016)

I'm androgynous. I have no regard at all for the stereotypes of men and women, though I consider myself male (and I am biologically male).


----------



## xara (Dec 30, 2016)

i'm a female. always have been, always will be


----------



## moonford (Dec 30, 2016)

irhaskell8 said:


> Um. You're a girl or a boy. Female or a male. I don't care who you identify with but pick one. lol Be a transgender, I'll support you but all this terminology is unnecessary.
> 
> When you also have to put "Sorry for not including!". Like tf? Come on... lol. People need to stop getting offended. :3



"People need to stop getting offended" People can't choose whether or not they get offended by something, its whether they choose to do something about it.


----------



## Haskell (Dec 30, 2016)

What is androgynous? Just call yourself a male that doesn't like stereotypes?

- - - Post Merge - - -

[Needed to quote.]

- - - Post Merge - - -



Whiteflamingo said:


> "People need to stop getting offended" People can't choose whether or not they get offended by something, its whether they choose to do something about it.



Actually you can choose not to get offended. It's by not caring. I get hate comments saying that I'm going to burn in hell for being a queer lil' ******. I don't like it, but I'm not going to throw a temper tantrum and get all up in my feels. Who cares what those "haters" think? They have to go around carrying so much hate every day, I feel sorry for them.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 30, 2016)

irhaskell8 said:


> What is androgynous? Just call yourself a male that doesn't like stereotypes?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



True. Esp on the internet, you can just x out or go to a different page than whining about it xoxo.


----------



## Bowie (Dec 30, 2016)

irhaskell8 said:


> What is androgynous? Just call yourself a male that doesn't like stereotypes?



The definition of the word is "partly male and partly female in appearance; of indeterminate sex".

So, I'm a guy, but I like my long hair, my feminine fragrances, and very possibly feminine clothes someday, and that makes me androgynous. I wouldn't really say it's a gender, but apparently it is.


----------



## Haskell (Dec 30, 2016)

Bowie said:


> The definition of the word is "partly male and partly female in appearance; of indeterminate sex".
> 
> So, I'm a guy, but I like my long hair, my feminine fragrances, and very possibly feminine clothes someday, and that makes me androgynous. I wouldn't really say it's a gender, but apparently it is.




So you're a guy but you don't care about stereotypes? It's hard keeping up with all these "genders". I think there would be less hate if someone who was androgynous just said I'm a guy who's a bit feminine, or a guy who doesn't care about stereotypes.

I don't know, we all have our opinions... It's all about finding a middle ground.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I've been talking more "gay-like" sometimes apparently according to the people who listen to me. I don't know what that means but I don't really care. I make a joke out of it, I endorse it.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 30, 2016)

Male (cisgender)


----------



## Bowie (Dec 30, 2016)

irhaskell8 said:


> So you're a guy but you don't care about stereotypes? It's hard keeping up with all these "genders". I think there would be less hate if someone who was androgynous just said I'm a guy who's a bit feminine, or a guy who doesn't care about stereotypes.
> 
> I don't know, we all have our opinions... It's all about finding a middle ground.
> 
> ...



I think it's best if people are just left to call themselves what they want, to be honest. It doesn't have any impact on anybody else whether I call myself feminine or androgynous.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Dec 31, 2016)

born a male 
die a male


----------



## boujee (Dec 31, 2016)

I'm the image of god


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 31, 2016)

I'm all for being inclusive, but do there really need to be that many categories? Can't some of them be merged?


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 31, 2016)

I was trying to figure out why oath2order threw up a giant poll when you don't get any extra tbt for polls anymore, but then i realized he threw up this giant poll several years ago when you DID get mega tbt for long polls.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 31, 2016)

I'm so confused by this poll.


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 31, 2016)

irhaskell8 said:


> Um. You're a girl or a boy. Female or a male. I don't care who you identify with but pick one. lol Be a transgender, I'll support you but all this terminology is unnecessary.
> 
> When you also have to put "Sorry for not including!". Like tf? Come on... lol. People need to stop getting offended. :3



lol ok 

some of the poll options are the same thing lmao so really there could b less options. like im cafab, afab, dfab, faab, trans masculine and transgender male. (also ftm and female bodied technically apply). So there appears to be a bunch of options butany mean basically the same thing. 
also some of these are mogai and //: like pangender n stuff

but !!! there are ppl w/ other opinions and other feelings than u. u might believe there are only The Two True Genders but many dont agree and u gotta respect them too. you arent not transphobic because u say youre fine with The Transgenders while youre also shotting on a big part of the trans community

- - - Post Merge - - -



Red Cat said:


> I'm all for being inclusive, but do there really need to be that many categories? Can't some of them be merged?



yes ftm, mtf, all the afab/amab etc ones, [gender] bodied,  both of the two pangender, some of the nb ones (that mean the same thing but w/ slightly different terms) and situational genderfluid are some i think could be removed bc they either fit in under some other word or they dont rly say ur gender identity. im sure more could be merged or removed tho.


----------



## moonford (Dec 31, 2016)

irhaskell8 said:


> What is androgynous? Just call yourself a male that doesn't like stereotypes?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Sure, but some people aren't like that and they will get offended, which will lead to serious outcomes. 
 (That's what I meant by "its whether they choose to act on it" - ignore it/ fight back)

I'm glad you don't care about what those idiots say and I'm happy that you ignore them and go on with your day. ^^

I wish people would accept people for who they are, its such a shame. I agree with your original post, I was just saying!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Red Cat said:


> I'm all for being inclusive, but do there really need to be that many categories? Can't some of them be merged?



My thoughts exactly, some of these are literally identical or close to being identical. =P


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 31, 2016)

Sorry, but the poll is stupid. I understand people don't feel assigned to certain genders (MALES or FEMALES) and thus like to be grouped as an entirely different gender, but it's just ridiculous when you have almost 30 different types of genders. Some people need to grow up lol

(not a dig at anyone, just expressing how I feel)


----------



## moonford (Dec 31, 2016)

Just saying but let people be themselves and do whatever they want, it doesn't affect you so why should you care? Take a step back and say "I'm going to go on with my day" because at the end of the day and every other day you will realise you are whining about those certain individuals being all these genders that people *have every right to associate themselves with* and they dont harm you, so keep it to yourself before you start a flame war online and in real life.

* Needed to clarify because it wasn't obvious enough, but this is for closed minded people and idiots who have nothing supportive to say about people who identify as a certain gender which differs from theirs.


----------



## Amy-chan (Dec 31, 2016)

is dis tumblr


----------



## Xandra (Dec 31, 2016)

I am identified as an attack helicopter


----------



## Fleshy (Dec 31, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Just saying but let people can themselves whatever they want, it doesn't affect you so why should you care? Take a step back and say "I'm going to go on with my day" because at the end of the day and every other day you will realise you are whining about there being all these genders that people have every right to associate themselves with and they dont harm you, so keep it to yourself before you start a flame war online and in real life.



Unfortunately it can and does affect other people. I have no issue with people identifying as/ being whoever they are or want to be, that's no issue to me, but this whole "74 genders" thing that's been blowing up over the last few years certainty does harm people. You're right though, rude comments and flame wars are unnecessary, whatever makes people happy.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Dec 31, 2016)

Omnidirectional quadsexual, 11th class


----------



## Amy-chan (Dec 31, 2016)

Xandra said:


> I am identified as an attack helicopter


I knew somebody would say this.


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 31, 2016)

Fleshy said:


> Unfortunately it can and does affect other people. I have no issue with people identifying as/ being whoever they are or want to be, that's no issue to me, but this whole "74 genders" thing that's been blowing up over the last few years certainty does harm people. You're right though, rude comments and flame wars are unnecessary, whatever makes people happy.



how does it hurt ppl ... like im not trying 2 start drama but i Really domt see how it hurts ppl except for ppl who love gender stereotypes.,


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 31, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Just saying but let people can themselves whatever they want, it doesn't affect you so why should you care? Take a step back and say "I'm going to go on with my day" because at the end of the day and every other day you will realise you are whining about there being all these genders that people have every right to associate themselves with and they dont harm you, so keep it to yourself before you start a flame war online and in real life.



So if you think people shouldn't care about what genders other people identify as, then I have one question for you: Why the hell did you click on this thread? You must be just as curious as everyone else is.


----------



## moonford (Dec 31, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> So if you think people shouldn't care about what genders other people identify as, then I have one question for you: Why the hell did you click on this thread? You must be just as curious as everyone else is.



I think its nice for people to find out new things about other people and support and find out what you should and shouldn't say (that's why I clicked on it), my message was to those who have literally nothing positive to say and my point was why would they care enough to go out of their way to hurt peoples feelings, Its unnecessary in every regard.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 31, 2016)

wtf all of these mean , i only know about 4


----------



## moonford (Dec 31, 2016)

Taiko said:


> wtf all of these mean , i only know about 4



Same, its interesting.


----------



## kayleee (Dec 31, 2016)

Is otherkin a gender?


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 31, 2016)

kayleee said:


> Is otherkin a gender?



it is other kind though


----------



## JellyDitto (Dec 31, 2016)

i like this thread bc it shows me the people to not talk to


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Dec 31, 2016)

kayleee said:


> Is otherkin a gender?











JellyDitto said:


> i like this thread bc it shows me the people to not talk to



It's been interesting seeing people who you'd expect to subscribe to tumblr's brand of sexual/gender identity but don't actually do. On the other hand, others are exactly as you might imagine.


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 31, 2016)

lostineverfreeforest said:


> It's been interesting seeing people who you'd expect to subscribe to tumblr's brand of sexual/gender identity but don't actually do. On the other hand, others are exactly as you might imagine.



oh no..,. the evil tumblrs...... who could they possible be...,


----------



## Haskell (Dec 31, 2016)

This post is from years ago. Lmao! Why would somebody bump this? I'm literally roflmao.


----------



## moonford (Dec 31, 2016)

irhaskell8 said:


> This post is from years ago. Lmao! Why would somebody bump this? I'm literally roflmao.



* a year ago.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Dec 31, 2016)

irhaskell8 said:


> This post is from years ago. Lmao! Why would somebody bump this? I'm literally roflmao.



Well... why are you bumping threads so old the apostrophes are broken? I just bumped this *one* for the fun of it, and it's still pretty much relevant.


----------



## Haskell (Dec 31, 2016)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Well... why are you bumping threads so old the apostrophes are broken? I just bumped this *one* for the fun of it, and it's still pretty much relevant.



I thought it was okay since you bumped this one? Maybe I bumped them for the fun of it too..


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Dec 31, 2016)

Fleshy said:


> Unfortunately it can and does affect other people. I have no issue with people identifying as/ being whoever they are or want to be, that's no issue to me, but this whole "74 genders" thing that's been blowing up over the last few years certainty does harm people. You're right though, rude comments and flame wars are unnecessary, whatever makes people happy.



To people wondering how it hurts people, it prevents _real_ trans people from getting the healthcare they need


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Dec 31, 2016)

irhaskell8 said:


> I thought it was okay since you bumped this one? Maybe I bumped them for the fun of it too..



Fair point. It's kind of an unwritten rule to not bump old threads but I was feeling risky. Let's not bicker now - my judgement isn't currently accurate.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 31, 2016)

People need to chill tbh


----------



## Fleshy (Dec 31, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> how does it hurt ppl ... like im not trying 2 start drama but i Really domt see how it hurts ppl except for ppl who love gender stereotypes.,



I might be being slightly petty here, but a lot of hate for trans people has surfaced in the last few years, it's hard to spend any time on the internet without seeing jokes and suchlike targeted towards trans people, even though the majority of this hate is not actually directed at _(real)_ trans people, and instead a certian type of person. I'm trying to word it without coming across rude, but really it is the way it is.

It goes much deeper than internet hate though, being transgender is a medical condition, that people actually suffer as a result of, and this whole thing trivialises that, makes it into some type of trend or social statement, which it isn't. Trans people already struggle to get the help and treatment they need, and people making the sky, or the clothes they wear dictate their "gender" while also calling themselves trans, doesn't help at all.



pawpatrolbab said:


> To people wondering how it hurts people, it prevents _real_ trans people from getting the healthcare they need



^^^


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 31, 2016)

Why are there so many people viewing this thread lol.

I think people should just mind their own business tbh, like If it's not harming anyone why the heck do you care


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 31, 2016)

kayleee said:


> Is otherkin a gender?



HAH! Silly child. It's not otherkin, it's actually spelt dovahkiin.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Why are there so many people viewing this thread lol.
> 
> I think people should just mind their own business tbh, like If it's not harming anyone why the heck do you care



but it is hurting people..

"To people wondering how it hurts people, it prevents real trans people from getting the healthcare they need." (quotation marks bc after over 8 years of this forum I still don't know how to type  etc)....


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 31, 2016)

Jarrad said:


> HAH! Silly child. It's not otherkin, it's actually spelt dovahkiin.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I don't really know how I should correctly respond to such bustling matters, however, WHat I do happen to be knowledgeable of is in the days of yore, in many cultures throughout the very world we are residing in, being gay was NORMAL. However, because of American and Christian influence, a lot of countries banned it. So sad. I will never forgive America, EVER.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 31, 2016)

Hi everyone.  I have to say it in a lot of these threads lately, but you need to respect other opinions.  The world has many different people with many different opinions, and there is no need to escalate into heated arguments over them.  If someone says something you disagree with, respectfully state why you believe they are wrong.  If the post breaks our rules, report it so the mods can look into it.


----------

